# Playmates



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

Always looking for someone new to play with........





.........wanna play?


----------



## seven (Feb 12, 2006)

That may be the CREEPIEST picture I have ever seen. Jeez...

Anyways... besides the fact it's out of a horror movie I like the post processing.  Damn this scares me.  haha


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

Before I forget...my wife, Sicily, gets a lot of credit here!
I absolutely could not have done this (and a couple others) without her. There's no way I could have got back into place in time after pressing the shutter. 

She gets credit for the black makeup under my eyes. And credit for actually taking the shot. I adjusted the settings on the camera, got into place, and then just kind of walked her through it. But she took the shot  Gotta love a woman that will _help you_ get creepy shots!

Thanks seven, that's a great compliment!


----------



## Fate (Feb 12, 2006)

Holy crap woodsac. That is the scariest photo ive seen on here 

i LOVE it. The puppet just gives me the creeps and then you, well you just put the icing on the rather scary cake. Good job!


----------



## cjoe (Feb 12, 2006)

*shudders*


----------



## Foffen (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow.. You made me check if there was someone behind me. This IS scary!


----------



## Arch (Feb 12, 2006)

Mate.....you know i'm gonna love this. I knew you were twisted woody (kinda like me) but this.....this is something else. David lynch should be calling you for ideas.....and anthony hopkins for inspiration (you look a bit like him here lol). Love the added touch of the rubber gloves, and you wife did a cracking job with the shot. Inspired woody.....its very creative and brilliantly executed.

Chiller's gonna love it!


----------



## Mansi (Feb 12, 2006)

now that's called imagination! love the bw tones
well done sicily 
and thanks for sharing jake


----------



## JonK (Feb 12, 2006)

yer a total freak man i mean that in a good way I'm sure you know :mrgreen:
geat concept


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2006)

holy eff...
it takes a lot to make me freak out, and i swear i'm 100% freaking out now.
Awesome job, and great processing too


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2006)

Noooooo!
Do not wanna play!
Noooooo!
Whoa!
*runs and hides*


----------



## scoob (Feb 12, 2006)

lol this is cool!!


----------



## photo gal (Feb 12, 2006)

Freaky awesome shot.....and of course I wanna play!!!  : )


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Thanks for everyones compliments (or your scared comments)!!! This was a fun one. I've had this idea in my head for a while, and just couldn't quite close the deal. Last night Sicily said she would stay up and help me after Davin was asleep. So I went out in the garage and started playing with the lights and taking some test shots.

Archangel, I'm glad you noticed the gloves!!! I wasn't sure if they would be noticeable or not. I didn't want to pull my sleeves up because of all my tattoos. 

Carolyn, I knew you'd wanna play. I'm sure between you and the grimms, I'll have my hands full 

Has anyone seen Corinna :scratch: 

*Calls out* *Corrriiiiiiinna *
It's ok...you can come out now. The bad guys gone :hugs:


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 12, 2006)

Yikes! Not what I expected. Very cool...I think.

Eric


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2006)

Phew ... *wipes brow*
That looked like a close call..............................


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 12, 2006)

:salute:  you have an incredibly creative mind. love it!


----------



## Calliope (Feb 12, 2006)

Great shot!  :lmao:   Nice idea!  Hurray for the wife too for helping!


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 12, 2006)

I told you that doll would make you go crazy. LOL ! 

Nice creative shot man ! Now put back in the box.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks again!

Ok...I put him away...




for now :twisted:


----------



## Verbal (Feb 12, 2006)

Ew Jake.  Freakin'...ew.

But :thumbup: none-the-less, although I blame you for the warm feeling in my pants. brb_pottybreak


----------



## JonK (Feb 12, 2006)

:shock: the gloves scare me jake...what exactly you doin to that dummy....that you need to wear gloves?  :crazy:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Ew Jake.  Freakin'...ew.
> 
> But :thumbup: none-the-less, *although I blame you for the warm feeling in my pants. brb_pottybreak*


 



			
				JonK said:
			
		

> the gloves scare me jake...*what exactly you doin to that dummy....that you need to wear gloves*


 I'd tell you Jon, but then I'd have to get the gloves back on...and you don't want that ale:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 12, 2006)

Brilliant work Woody..   Un real.  I love it. 
  Lets make a movie man...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Lets make a movie man...




i shudder in advance.


----------



## bace (Feb 12, 2006)

That's bloody creepy.

Nice work though.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Chiller, Alex and bace!

So Chiller, is it gonna be a horror flick? Of course it is. Let me guess how it starts:
They take away all my razors so I can't shave my head, and they use them on you! That's a plot for a mass murder flick...right


----------



## Chiller (Feb 12, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks Chiller, Alex and bace!
> 
> So Chiller, is it gonna be a horror flick? Of course it is. Let me guess how it starts:
> They take away all my razors so I can't shave my head, and they use them on you! That's a plot for a mass murder flick...right



Gotta dig it man..  Everybody hates razors.
 

  I have been revamping(no pun intended) my halloween theme.  It was going to be a cemetery with the remains of a multi-personalitied man, that after each personality came alive, took the forum of the human part of their personality, they were eventually buried in the cemetery.  On halloween night, they come alive to create havoc.  :lmao:  Has the makings of a horror movie.
  Maybe we could put both together.  A multi-razored-murderer...oh wait...is that too close to Freddy.


----------



## omeletteman (Feb 12, 2006)

That is creepy and awesome beyond words. Very creative. Why do you own a mask like that?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 12, 2006)

awesome shot., and I will play, but only if I can bring a gun!


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

That sound cool Chiller!!!

Thanks omeletteman and Ray. But Ray...you're no fun 

Omeletteman, it's just a dual filtration mask designed to keep out gases and organic vapor. I used to have a home shop working with liquid plastisol. That stuff put off some nasty fumes!


----------



## Ice (Feb 12, 2006)

freaky, freaky, freaky, freaky, freaky, freaky, freaky, freaky. umm anyone wanna start a thread with flower pictures?


----------



## Ice (Feb 12, 2006)

oh, and how did you get along with kids in grade school? 

jk


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2006)

We got along great together...













...they were scared of me :greendev:


----------



## Mohain (Feb 13, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> .........wanna play?


 
!

No!!

I want my Mum!!!





Great pic ...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Feb 13, 2006)

Great shot! Definitely achieves the desired effect!

Rob


----------



## woodsac (Feb 13, 2006)

Mohain and Rob, thanks


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 13, 2006)

his hauntingly deranged eyes glassed over, while watching the unsuspecting woman get out of her car... she barely had enough room to squeeze out the door, despising the cramped, dark space she parked her car. its better than the road, she thought, as she hit the lock button and heard the familar beep beep of her car...

turning to ease along the tall dark rows of boxes, she never thought that there may be evil lurking so close...as she rounded the hood of her car, the mad man crept closer to the darkened door way, and heard her jangling the keys....

all he needed was her to take three more steps, and his fantasy would begin again..... the cold dank floor of the cramped parking deck was adding to his frenzie....he could almost feel her pulse beating under his thumbs....he shook himself away from the familar path his mind was leading him, he would show her, finally, he could give back the humiliation she had given him years ago, and he mentally counted her foot steps...

clutching his only friend in his arms, he hoped everything went as planned, and by the time he and his friend, woody, had finished, there would be nothing left to identify her..... he licked his lips in anticipation.....

* love this wood sac..... really do..... great shot....!!*


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Gotta dig it man.. Everybody hates razors.
> 
> 
> I have been revamping(no pun intended) my halloween theme. It was going to be a cemetery with the remains of a multi-personalitied man, that after each personality came alive, took the forum of the human part of their personality, they were eventually buried in the cemetery. On halloween night, they come alive to create havoc. :lmao: Has the makings of a horror movie.
> Maybe we could put both together. A multi-razored-murderer...oh wait...is that too close to Freddy.


Okay, you're BOTH creeping me out in this thread. Carl with the ever-ready cemetery themes, and Woody for the image up there..... you kids should NOT play together without lots of supervision....and bright lights....and safety harnesses....  

Love the shot, Woody, kudos to the wife! :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Feb 13, 2006)

:hail: 

to the Bride of Woodsac for getting such a great shot!  Bring her around, Woods ... introduce her to the rest of us here at the Asylum!  :crazy:

Woodsac ... LOVE THE HECK OUTTA THIS ONE!

I swear to  you, there was a moth in my office and I 'bout peed on myself with it fluttering around ... didja do the mouth noise that Sir Anthony did?!  Sicily:  Okay woods ... say *insert creepy mouth noise from jail scene*  ... SNAP!

So, you , Chiller, Raven and the gang doing a little collaborating ... get the Mistress in on it so it's all accurately twitched and snarfed!

Any thoughts on Jack the Ripper?

You rock, Woods!


----------



## emo (Feb 13, 2006)

that character should have a name.. hhhmmm... what name you will give to it woodsac??


----------



## K-Y-L-E (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL! awesome shot 
DR satan :lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 13, 2006)

It seems like this shot was accepted for the artistic value as much as the shock value. Thank you to all, that means a lot!

Raven, what can I say...you wrote me a story! My very own story :hug:: And all I had to do was look like a derranged lunatic :mrgreen: 

Come on Terri...you'd watch a movie from Carl and I  *during the day*



			
				anicole said:
			
		

> I swear to you, there was a moth in my office and I 'bout peed on myself with it fluttering around


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  Thanks hon, you made me laugh! Glad you like it.

No name yet emo...but I think Dr. Satan is a _little_ too far out there


----------



## digital_blue (Feb 13, 2006)

Of all the shots I've seen on this forum so far, this may just be the coolest shot I've looked at.  No doubt, it is creepy, and I sure as heck wouldn't want THAT hanging on my bedroom wall, but man-oh-man.... well done! There is obviously so much thought that went into setting this up.  

Absolutely love it!

db


----------



## xion (Feb 14, 2006)

Eerie and brilliant. Good work woodsac.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 14, 2006)

Dim the lights....let the show begin.



whahahahahhaha


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet Jesus that has got the be the scariest photo I have ever seen and yet I am drawn to it! Extremey creative and man what a great shot. If you decide to ever do a PART II to this shot, you should be in a straight jacket and in the distant background slightly out of focus, a jar on a shelf with a head in it.

Scott


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2006)

> Come on Terri...you'd watch a movie from Carl and I  *during the day*


I would! With all the lights still on and the pug nearby for quick comic relief.... 

...it's later on, after it got DARK, that I'd start jumping at shadows and every creak in the floor... :shock:


----------



## photo gal (Feb 14, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Dim the lights....let the show begin.
> 
> 
> 
> whahahahahhaha


 

roll footage!!!!  yeehaw...I'm ready!  : )


----------



## jocose (Feb 14, 2006)

dude, you are one creapy mo-fo...but I likes it alot.  I wouldn't mind trying my hand at some creapy stuff...but my mind just doesn't seem to go in that direction.  Can you give me some pointers?


----------



## woodsac (Feb 14, 2006)

Scary, derranged...there still compliments to me. And I'll take em any way I can get em 

Scott!!!!! I wanted a straight jacket for this shot! I had an idea almost exactly like what you just said. I just couldn't come up with the props. I'll keep looking though!

Pointers is a tuff one Jo :scratch: I just get an idea and sit on it for a while. Think horror movies. Lots of dim light with shadows. Think about things that scare kids  :greendev:


----------



## Corry (Feb 14, 2006)

I came in here looking for Hugh Hefner and his Harem.  That's not Hugh.  S'alright though...I like horror movies (or pictures)  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 14, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Scary, derranged...there still compliments to me. And I'll take em any way I can get em
> 
> Scott!!!!! I wanted a straight jacket for this shot! I had an idea almost exactly like what you just said. I just couldn't come up with the props. I'll keep looking though!
> 
> Pointers is a tuff one Jo :scratch: I just get an idea and sit on it for a while. Think horror movies. Lots of dim light with shadows. Think about things that scare kids  :greendev:



  I find that, with doing a large Halloween haunt..what freaks people out the most is the unknown.  Things in shadows, pitch black(tough to photograph that:lmao: )  I dont think is it gore, but mostly the thought that something is going to happen, or happened.  
  I have a Samara(from the Ring movie) prop.  Cause people have seen the movie, when I built it, she moves in and out of the well, but nobody goes near it, cause that thought of fear from the movie is already in their heads. 
  Anyways.. I dont want to hijack this thread, but , I agree with Woody. Think horror movies, unknown, shadows, stuff like that, and your good to go.


----------



## tekzero (Mar 10, 2006)

awesome shot bro


----------

